# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > ASP.NET MVC >  آموزش ASP.NET mvc به زبان فارسی

## nice_boy_a

سلام.
یه فایل آموزشی ASP.NET mvc به زبان فارسی میخواستم.20 صفحه کمتر نباشه.
خودم گشتم ولی بیشتر از 4 یا 5 صفحه پیدا نکردم.
ممنون.

----------


## farjadp

درود
آموزشی فقط بیست صفحه؟؟؟ بعداً شما گشتید 5 صفحه پیدا کردید؟ مطمئنید؟
والله من چند وقته شروع کردم با زبون فارسی محلاتی (منظورم همون زبان فارسی روزمره است) دارم آموزش میدم تا الان که فصل سوم رو تموم کردم حدود 70 صفحه شده.. تازه من چیزی نگفتم ...
بعید میدونم پیدا کنید
شاید هم من منظورتونو بد فهمیدم

موفق باشید

----------


## nice_boy_a

منظورم کلیات  ASP.NET MVC هست.توضیح بده که اصلا mvc چیه و کیه و کارش چیه ؟ :لبخند گشاده!: 
تفاوتش با ASP.NET؟ قابلیتهاش و...؟

----------


## madadi

بخش اول این سری مقالات را پیشنهاد می کنم مطالعه نمایید :
http://30sharp.com/mvc.aspx

----------


## hadi0x7c7

بهترین آموزش MVC رو در این سایت میتونید پیدا کنید!
بهترین آموزش Entity Framework Code First رو در اینجا میتونید پیدا کنید.
یکی از بهترین پروژه های انجام شده با MVC رو اینجا میتونید دانلود کنید.(سیستم مدیریت محتوای ایریس)
اینم یه چک لیست قبل از انجام پروژه های MVC.

اینا همشون مجانی هستن! مجانی مجانی نه اون لینکای تاپیک قبلی!

----------


## mona11

پروژه ی آیریس لینک دانلود نداره؟تو صفحه ی خودش که چیزی ندیدم.

----------


## mohammadreza.najafipour

> پروژه ی آیریس لینک دانلود نداره؟تو صفحه ی خودش که چیزی ندیدم.


دوست عزیز، انتهای مطلب تو جایی که نام نویسنده و ... رو نوشته، یه لینک هست به نام "فایل ها" که اگه روش کلیک کنی به صفحه ی دانلود ارجاع داده میشی. 
اینم لینکش:
http://www.dotnettips.info/projects/files/13

----------


## HOSSEINONLINE7

> دوست عزیز، انتهای مطلب تو جایی که نام نویسنده و ... رو نوشته، یه لینک هست به نام "فایل ها" که اگه روش کلیک کنی به صفحه ی دانلود ارجاع داده میشی. 
> اینم لینکش:
> http://www.dotnettips.info/projects/files/13


من هرکار کردم نتونستم اجراش کنم . 

پیش نیازی چیزی لازم داره ؟

----------


## mohammadreza.najafipour

بله، به این لینک مراجعه کنید:
http://www.dotnettips.info/post/1319...A9%D8%A7%D8%B1

----------


## HOSSEINONLINE7

> بله، به این لینک مراجعه کنید:
> http://www.dotnettips.info/post/1319...A9%D8%A7%D8%B1


ناگت را فعال کردم و کلا طبق دستور العمل جلو رفتم ولی میگه نمیتونه پکیج ها را دانلود کنه . توی پروژه های خودم مشکلی ندارم و براحتی پکیج ها دانلود و نصب میشن .

من از vs2013 استفاده میکنم ممکنه بخاطر این باشه ؟

اینم ارورش :

----------


## mohammadreza.najafipour

برای من هم مشکل شبیه به این موقع نصب پیش اومد، چند بار که امتحان کنی بالاخره نصب می کنه. وقتی میخوای یه Packageای رو نصب کنی disconnect میشه، چند بار تلاش کنی حل میشه. 
اگه مشکل حل نشد میتونم با Team Viewer کمکت کنم  :لبخند:  هر وقت خواستی پیغام خصوصی بده.

----------


## sixsixsix

مرسی ----- لطــــــــــــف کردید



هرگز نخورد آب زمینی که بلند است . . .    
 www.hiproject.ir

----------


## farhad26

لینک خرابه!

----------

